# New to Austin / Round Rock / Cedar Park



## SgtGrimm (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm moving to the Austin area at the end of next week. Can anybody here fill me in on the gaming scene?


----------



## Drerek (Jun 28, 2007)

I moved here about a year ago.  If you're going to be in the Round Rock/Cedar Park area, check out Thor's Hammer and ..... was called Dragon's Lair, but I think the name changed.  The first one is in NW Austin, the 2nd in Round Rock.  Both are comics/gamer stores.  I was in Round Rock but moved to S Austin.  I haven't had much time to find a PnP group with work being so busy, but it's a nice scene.


----------

